# Cute Ant



## NateS




----------



## flea77

Nice shots! I like them all.

Allan


----------



## Speed JUnkyz

How do you get them to stand still....lol ur amazing!


----------



## bigboi3

cute ant? haha.  your macro shots are inspiring. makes me want to dabble a bit in it.


----------



## NateS

flea77 said:


> Nice shots! I like them all.
> 
> Allan



Thanks Allan.  I appreciate it.



Speed JUnkyz said:


> How do you get them to stand still....lol ur amazing!



Thanks.  Some of them will stand still briefly if I move slowly, but these guys were pretty active...just fast shooting, or I get focus in front of them and wait for them to walk through the focal plane.



bigboi3 said:


> cute ant? haha.  your macro shots are inspiring. makes me want to dabble a bit in it.



Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## leftypony

#3 is my favorite, it gives the ant personality


----------



## Speed JUnkyz

thats awesome tips thanks again


----------

